# Multiple Rounds Forum Competition 2



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 15, 2016)

*Rules:*
-Follow the Regs to a reasonable degree.
-Use the scrambles provided.
-Post your times in this thread.
-1/2 of competitors move on and are eligible for the next round in events with multiple rounds.
-If someone doesn't compete in a second or third round, then they will *not* be replaced with the next person down.
-Exception: If a competitor is eligible for a second or third round and notifies me that they will not compete, then they will be removed from that round and *will* be replaced.
-You must post your results by 16:00 GMT-6 (CST/CDT) on the day each round ends in order for your results to be valid.

*Mirror Blocks:*
-Scramble with the thinnest side on top and the thickest adjacent side on the front. [IMAGE]
-Some cubes have faint lines on stickers. Center orientation does not matter.

*Schedule:*
15 January 2016 - 18 January 2016: 2x2, 3x3, and Pyraminx R1
15 January 2016 - 21 January 2016: All one-round events
18 January 2016 - 21 January 2016: 2x2, 3x3, and Pyraminx R2

*Results:*
Results will be posted at 99.120.214.171:443/mrfc/competition2/results/. This page will not be up until Sunday night (1/17/2016 at around 19:00 CST.)

*Scrambles:*


Spoiler: 3x3 R1



1. B D2 L2 F' L2 F2 D2 L2 B' L2 U2 L' B2 F' L' U R2 U' L' R' 
2. D' F2 U' L2 U B2 R2 D B2 D L R' D' F R' B' F2 U B2 D2 
3. L2 B2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 D2 F2 R2 U' R F' L B D2 R U' B' D2 L2 
4. L2 B' R2 F2 R2 B' D2 L2 U2 L' B U' F2 D' F' D2 F U F2 
5. F2 U' B2 F2 D' R2 B2 D U' B2 U' F' L2 F R' U2 R2 D R2 F R'





Spoiler: 2x2 R1



1. F2 R' U F R' U F2 R' U2
2. R U' R2 F U' F R U R'
3. F2 U2 F R' F R2 U' R2 U2
4. U2 F2 R2 F' R2 F2 U R' F'
5. R' F2 U' R2 U2 R' F2 R' F'





Spoiler: 4x4



1. Uw' B Fw R' Fw2 R U' B L2 Uw Fw F' Rw2 B2 Fw F2 U2 R F' Fw Rw2 F2 B' R F' Uw' U D' Fw2 F' Rw2 D2 R' F D2 Uw' B D' B2 Fw'
2. F U L' Fw2 B' F2 L2 Rw Fw' Rw' R2 Uw F D' R2 Rw' L B D2 Fw' L' U Fw Rw2 R L2 Fw' F2 Rw2 L Fw F2 L2 Fw' B D' Fw F2 Uw2 L2
3. R2 L2 B2 Uw2 F' B' R2 L U2 R Uw2 R' Rw2 Uw2 Rw F2 Uw2 D' B' Rw U2 D R' B2 F' Fw' D' Rw' Uw2 F' Rw' U2 R Rw' Fw2 U2 R' Rw' D2 Fw
4. R' Rw' Uw' B2 F R2 U B F2 L2 U F2 R' Fw B2 D' Uw2 U' Fw' Uw Fw Rw' Uw2 Fw2 L Fw2 D' B2 Fw Rw D' F' Uw R2 Fw2 R2 F2 Uw B2 F
5. R2 Fw U Rw L2 R2 F' Fw2 Uw' D' L2 Uw2 Fw' R B' D' Rw Uw' Rw2 Fw' B2 F2 D2 Fw' L' U' B D' Rw L Fw U' B' D' Fw2 D2 R Rw2 L D2





Spoiler: 5x5



1. Lw2 Fw' Dw Lw2 B' R2 Fw' F2 Rw' Bw Dw2 U2 F2 Lw2 Dw2 Lw D L2 R2 Rw B F2 Uw L Bw B2 L' Uw2 Bw U2 L' D L' Bw Lw' F Lw U2 Dw2 R Dw2 Fw' Uw' L Uw' B' D' Fw Uw' R' Lw F' Bw L U2 Rw2 Bw2 R' Bw2 D
2. R U R' F' L F2 U' Bw Lw' Dw D Bw Dw' L' B R B R' F' D F' Lw' L2 Fw2 Lw F Uw2 R' Bw2 U Fw' D2 F2 Uw' D' Rw Lw2 B2 Lw' Bw' Uw2 Dw Bw2 R' Uw2 L' Lw2 R2 Fw2 R2 Uw2 Lw2 B R2 L U2 Rw2 U2 Lw' B2
3. Bw' D' B Fw2 Bw2 U Rw L' Lw2 Fw' Lw2 Dw2 R2 L Bw2 D2 Lw' L' U' Lw Dw2 F' D2 Fw' F Lw' Dw B Fw2 Uw Dw2 Fw2 Uw' Rw2 U' Fw U Dw Fw Bw' Uw2 D Fw' B2 L2 Dw' F U Dw2 Lw L Fw D2 Bw2 Uw' D F' D2 Fw' Rw'
4. Uw' F' Dw' D Fw2 D2 Dw Bw' D2 Bw' Dw' F' Lw Dw2 D Fw Dw Fw' L R' Rw' U R Bw2 Fw F' Rw Fw2 L' Dw D' F2 Bw R Uw2 D' Rw L F' Fw' L2 Bw' R2 B' Lw2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 B2 Lw F2 Rw2 Dw B2 Uw2 R2 L2 Fw'
5. Lw2 L' F' Lw U2 B L' R2 F' R B' D2 R2 F2 B' L' F2 L' R2 Rw2 Uw' Rw Bw2 U2 Dw2 D' R D' Uw' Lw F2 D Bw B' Lw' D2 Bw2 Rw Lw' Dw' F2 Rw2 Dw2 Bw' R Uw' R2 L2 D' Rw B' R' Uw2 Dw' L' Dw' Rw D U Lw2





Spoiler: Pyra R1



1. U' R L' R B U L B l r b' u' 
2. B L' B L' B' L R L r' u 
3. U B R B L B R U' l' r b' u' 
4. U' B' R B' U L' R' B R' r' b u' 
5. L U B R' B U' L' R' l' r' b





Spoiler: OH



1. F' L2 U2 R2 F L2 F' L2 F' L2 F2 U R' U L2 U2 L F D2 L U' 
2. D2 U F2 L2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 R2 L' B' F2 D B U R' D' U' 
3. D' U2 B2 U2 F' D2 U2 F' D2 L2 F' L' B L' R2 D F2 D' L R2 
4. R D2 L D2 R' B2 R2 F2 D2 R D2 U B2 R D L2 D B' R2 D' 
5. D2 R2 B2 L2 D' F2 U L2 F2 L B' R2 D' L D B2 F' R2





Spoiler: Skewb



1. R' L R' B' L' B' R' B L
2. R' B' U' R L' R U' R
3. U B R' L B R U B'
4. R B L' U' R' B' R' B U
5. L' U R' L' U L' B' L' B





Spoiler: 2BLD



1. F R2 U' F U2 F R F2 R2 U'
2. F2 R U R' U R' F U2 R'
3. U2 F' R U F2 R' F2 R' U2





Spoiler: BLD



1. B2 U2 L2 R2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 D F' L F2 U F D2 F' R2 U' F Rw2 Uw'
2. L D R2 B2 R B L F2 U2 D L2 D2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 F' Rw2 Uw2
3. F B2 U R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R' U B' L2 R D2 F' R2 U2 Uw'





Spoiler: 4BLD



1. D Rw2 L' F2 D2 B' Rw2 Uw B' Uw Rw L Uw' R' L' F' Fw' Uw' Fw L R2 F2 Rw2 B2 Fw D2 R Fw' L2 Fw Rw Uw Rw U' D B' U R L Fw2
2. L' U D' L F' B Uw' B' Rw L' D' U' F' B Fw2 U2 Rw' R U' B' U B Rw' B' Rw2 Uw' B' R2 Fw B2 L F2 Rw B D2 Rw' L2 D' Rw' Uw
3. L B2 Rw' R' B L2 R D' R2 F B2 Uw Rw F Uw' D' Rw' B Rw' Fw F' D2 F R L B2 D' Rw B2 R' Fw' F' D B L2 R F' L D Uw2





Spoiler: MBLD



If there are too few, notify me and I will generate more
1. 1) U' B' U2 F U' F' L' D2 R U' F2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U 
2) F R2 U2 B2 D' R2 U2 L2 B2 U2 B' L B' L D U2 B' L F 
3) B L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 B F2 R F L' R U F R' D U 
4) U2 L' F U B R' B' U R2 L2 F B2 U2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B' L2 R' 
5) B2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 D L2 B2 U B U' B' F2 L' D L2 B F R2 
6) R U2 R' U F2 R D' F' U F2 R2 U2 D2 F' D2 B2 U2 F2 R2 
7) F2 D' U2 R2 F2 U' L2 F2 R2 U' L F U B2 D L2 R' U' 
8) L' U2 F U2 F' U2 F U2 L2 F U2 L2 U' R2 F' L2 B2 L' U2 L2 
9) B R2 F R2 D2 B' U2 R2 F' L2 F U B' R2 B' L R' D' L' D' U' 
10) U D2 L' F2 L B' D' L U2 R2 D2 B U2 F' B2 L2 F L2 D2 
11) B D R2 D R2 U' B2 U R2 D2 B2 U F L' U R' B' U' B2 F D' 
12) D2 F' L2 B' D2 F2 U2 B' D2 F D2 L' B' R' D R F' U2 F2 L' 
13) D2 F U L F R' D2 F U' B2 U2 F' L2 B L2 D2 F U2 B D2 L' 
14) R L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 D2 R B' D' F' U F2 D2 U2 R 
15) B D2 L2 R2 F2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' U' R F L' B F' R' U' R' 
2. 1) U L D2 B D' R F' L' U2 B U2 F D2 B D2 L2 U2 F' D 
2) B2 R' U2 B2 D2 U2 L R' U2 R2 D' B D2 U2 B2 D L' F U 
3) L2 B2 D L2 B2 F2 D' L2 B2 R U' F D2 L2 U F' D' L' D 
4) B' R2 B2 L2 R2 U F2 D2 L2 R2 B2 U R B D F U2 B2 F U 
5) U2 D' R' B' U F2 R F' D' L U' R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U' F2 U R2 U' 
6) U2 B2 L2 B D2 F D2 L2 B' R2 F2 L' B' U B D L R B D2 U2 
7) R' U2 B2 D L2 D' U2 L2 B2 U R2 L D F' U2 L B2 D B' 
8) R L2 F2 D B2 D L2 D F2 U' L2 U' R' U' F' U2 B D2 R B' L2 
9) L D' R D F' B U R B' F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 D' L2 B2 F' 
10) B2 D' B D F L F U D F2 U B2 U' L2 D L2 B2 D2 
11) B2 D F2 U2 R2 D' F2 U B2 U2 L2 B' L2 D2 L' B F U2 R2 D R2 
12) F2 U2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 D2 U L D F2 D B D R' B2 D' R' 
13) F2 U' L F' U' L' D' F' B2 D' L2 D' B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U R2 L 
14) U' B U2 B R B L D' F D R B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L U2 L2 B2 
15) U2 F' L2 D' L' F2 D R B2 R F' U2 F D2 B' D2 L2 D2 L2 F' 
3. 1) B2 U L F L' F R U' F' B' D2 L2 B D2 F L2 F2 U2 R2 U 
2) U2 R2 U2 F R2 F D2 B F2 U2 B D' R F2 R B2 D2 F' D F' 
3) B' D' R B2 D B D R B' R2 L2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2 B' L2 R' 
4) F2 D' L2 D L2 U' L2 R2 U B2 F D R B' R2 D' F U2 R' D 
5) F2 R B2 L' U2 R F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 F D R' F U' R2 U R' B R 
6) U B2 D2 L' U' R L' D' F L2 U' F2 D' F2 D B2 D' B2 L2 
7) D' L D2 L2 U' R2 F' R D' L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 D R2 U2 L2 
8) R2 F2 U B2 D R2 D F2 U' L2 F2 B R' D' R2 U L2 B D' R B2 
9) F2 L' U B2 L F2 D2 B R' U2 R2 U2 L2 F' U2 B R2 F' B' D2 
10) B2 D B2 D' B2 D2 L2 R2 D F2 D F' R U' B U' L2 U B F D' 
11) F2 D2 U2 B' L2 U2 F' L2 R2 D2 B2 U L2 D' F' D L R' U' B' F2 
12) D' B2 U2 F' D2 U2 L2 U2 F' U2 B2 F' R D2 B2 R' B U' B' D2 U 
13) D2 R2 D2 L2 B R2 B U2 R2 U2 F' U L2 F' R D2 B2 U' F' D2 
14) F2 D2 L2 U' R2 D B2 D' F2 L2 U B' L' U2 B2 D' B R2 U2 F' R' 
15) R2 B R2 B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F L2 B L B D B U' F2 D R2 D F2





Spoiler: Mirror Blocks



1. B F' R2 F' L2 D2 F2 L2 R2 D2 R' U L2 D2 F U' R' U' B R' 
2. U2 R2 F2 D U2 F2 U B2 U' R2 B R U' L' D R2 U' B F' R 
3. U2 L2 D F2 U B2 U2 R2 U B2 U2 B F L' F' D L' R' D' L B2 
4. B' R2 B2 D L2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 D' F' D' U B2 F D R U2 F L' 
5. L2 R2 U2 B U2 B' L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 L U B U' F' R' F' D B


Good luck!
I might not always get the scrambles for the next round up on time. If this happens, then you can still submit times until I submit the next scrambles.


----------



## biscuit (Jan 15, 2016)

3x3

avg of 5: 15.48

Time List:
1. (13.12) 
2. 15.01 
3. (16.78) 
4. 15.96 
5. 15.46 

Pretty good average!

2x2

I have no words for how bad this was...

avg of 5: 7.77

Time List:
1. 11.01+ 
2. 6.22 
3. (13.74) 
4. (5.74) 
5. 6.08


----------



## WACWCA (Jan 15, 2016)

3x3 avg of 5: 12.200
Time List:
1. (15.228) L2 U F2 U R2 F2 D' R2 U L2 U2 F R2 U' L D' F2 D2 B' R U 
2. 12.599 U2 F2 L2 D2 B' D2 F' U2 B' L2 F2 U R' U2 F R2 B' U L' D2 B 
3. 11.640 D' F2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 U B2 L2 U' F D B' U B2 D R' D' U2 
4. 12.360 R L2 U' R2 D' L2 R2 B2 U' F2 U' B2 L B2 U' F' R B D2 L2 D' 
5. (11.612) R F2 D2 R' B2 F2 D2 L' D2 R D2 F' U2 B R' F2 D2 U' R' B2 R

2x2 avg of 5: 2.180
Time List:
1. 1.931 F2 U L2 F2 U' L2 U R2 U2 R2 U' L R F' L2 F' R' U L2 B' D2 
2. (1.872) L2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 U' R' B' D' F' L' R' B' F' U2 F2 
3. (2.480) R2 D2 B2 U2 F' R2 B' D2 F D2 R B' D F2 L' B' D' B' U' 
4. 2.314 R2 F D2 L2 B L2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 R' B F' R' D' F L' R' F' U' 
5. 2.296 B' D' L U F' B2 U F R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B R2 U2 L2 B


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 15, 2016)

3x3: 18.11, (16.55), (21.46), 19.42, 17.18 = 18.23 avg5
bleh i flopped
2x2: 5.67, 4.23, (6.11), 5.79, (3.82) = 5.23 avg5
not even sub5 bj
Pyra: (9.85), 6.03, (5.66), 7.48, 8.06 = 7.19 avg5
bloop this sucked


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 16, 2016)

ambiguity = pls stahp
I'm assuming that the first one is 3x3, the second one is 2x2, and the last is pyra, but label pls


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 16, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> ambiguity = pls stahp
> I'm assuming that the first one is 3x3, the second one is 2x2, and the last is pyra, but label pls



oops sorry lol I shall fix that


----------



## Kudz (Jan 16, 2016)

Why there is no squan?


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jan 16, 2016)

2x2 R1:
5.65 5.11 5.59 (7.95) (4.88)=5.45

3x3 R1:
(16.94) 16.97 17.63 (23.32) 17.89=17.49 

Pyraminx R1:
7.85 10.09 (6.18) 10.04 (10.49)=9.33

Skewb:
(12.24) 8.84 7.37 8.83 (6.73)=8.35

OH:
(50.95) (1:47.99) 59.42 54.77 56.89=57.03

2x2BLD:
DNF DNF 37.263=37.263

4x4:
1:09.87 (1:01.00) 1:05.04 (1:10.78) 1:10.09=1:08.33

5x5:
2:20.76 (2:10.38) (2:39.26) 2:26.16 2:29.62=2:25.51


----------



## pyr14 (Jan 16, 2016)

pyra r1: 7.14, 4.14, 5.65, 7.29, 8.07 = 6.69 bad
skewb: 6.40, 8.32, 7.37+ 10.10, 11.57 = 8.60
2x2 r1: 3.80, 4.52, 5.25+, 3.76, 3.89 = 4.07
3x3 r1: 19.09, 26.69, 17.44, 18.02, 17.87 = 18.33
OH: 40.06, 45.46, 42.90, 44.80, 40.19 = 42.63


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 16, 2016)

3x3: 14.3, (15.72), (13.84), 14.57, 14.63 = 14.5

2x2: (4.42), 5.69, 5.56, 5, (6.46) = 5.42

4x4: (1:09.91), 59.27, 1:05.76, 55:43 (47.08) = 1:00.15
awful

5x5: 1:52.6, 1:55.73, 1:36.1, (1:35.43), (1:58.99) = 1:48.14

Pyra: (5.23), (2.33), 3.64, 3.56, 4.12 = 3.77 

OH: 21.76, 23.31, 26.07, (28.27), (16.52) = 23.71
gj single

Skewb: (12.01), 10.15, 8.31, 9.36, (4.79) = 9.27

2BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF

BLD: DNF(1:41.75), 2:01.28, 1:45.63 = 1:45.63
1:41 Was off by two twisted corners

4BLD

MBLD: 8/10 52:28.28
inb4 I'm the only competitor

Mirror Blocks: (1:55.12), 1:16.96, 1:16.34, 1:24.47, (57.34) = 1:19.26
never again


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 17, 2016)

oops I forgot two of the scrambles for mirror blocks

I will not enter mirror blocks times that are in the mo3 format, you must do the two other solves. Sorry 'bout dat.

e: After rethinking, I will enter mirror blocks times with only 3 times given, t4 and t5 will be set to DNS (as soon as I add the functionality for DNS, shouldn't be too hard)


----------



## rodrigoguitar (Jan 17, 2016)

3x3: avg5 11.77


Spoiler



Generado por csTimer el 2016-1-17
resoluciones/total: 5/5

Avg de 5
Actual: 11.77 (σ = 0.16)
Mejor: 11.77 (σ = 0.16)

Average: 11.77 (σ = 0.16)
Media: 11.69

Lista de tiempos:
1. 11.96 
2. 11.66 
3. 14.19 
4. 11.69 
5. 8.94




4x4: avg5 50.11


Spoiler



Generado por csTimer el 2016-1-17
resoluciones/total: 5/5

Avg de 5
Actual: 50.11 (σ = 2.25)
Mejor: 50.11 (σ = 2.25)

Average: 50.11 (σ = 2.25)
Media: 50.16

Lista de tiempos:
1. 52.69 
2. 48.54
3. 53.24 
4. 47.20 
5. 49.11




OH: avg5 17.20


Spoiler



Generado por csTimer el 2016-1-17
resoluciones/total: 5/5

Avg de 5
Actual: 17.20 (σ = 0.41)
Mejor: 17.20 (σ = 0.41)

Average: 17.20 (σ = 0.41)
Media: 17.46

Lista de tiempos:
1. 17.67 
2. 14.79 
3. 20.93 
4. 16.93 
5. 16.99




Skewb: avg5 6.34


Spoiler



Generado por csTimer el 2016-1-17
resoluciones/total: 5/5

Avg de 5
Actual: 6.34 (σ = 1.39)
Mejor: 6.34 (σ = 1.39)

Average: 6.34 (σ = 1.39)
Media: 6.63

Lista de tiempos:
1. 5.15 
2. 9.00 
3. 5.66 
4. 7.94 
5. 5.41




3BLD: single 1:37.09


Spoiler



Generado por csTimer el 2016-1-17
resoluciones/total: 2/3

Average: 1:43.59 (σ = 0.00)
Media: 1:40.34

Lista de tiempos:
1. DNF(1:51.37) 
2. 1:43.59 
3. 1:37.09



4BLD: single 6:14.19 (PB lol)


Spoiler



Generado por csTimer el 2016-1-17
resoluciones/total: 1/1

Average: DNF (σ = 0.00)
Media: 6:14.19

Lista de tiempos:
1. 6:14.19


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 17, 2016)

3x3: 12.04 11.77 12.37 11.27 12.80 = 12.06
sique
2x2: 4.06 3.67 4.56 6.10 3.60 = 4.10
meh


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 17, 2016)

*3x3 and 2x2 R3 will be dropped because of the lack of competitors. There is therefore 1 more day to compete in 2x2/3x3 R1.*


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 17, 2016)

moarrrrr
4x4: 1:24.33, (1:13.16), (1:29.58), 1:22.92, 1:21.22 = 1:22.49 avg5
ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
5x5: 2:14.21, 2:11.70, 2:11.45, (1:50.50), (2:23.59) = 2:12.45
including PB single yaaaaay
OH: 35.31, 35.67, 35.36, (36.91), (32.63) = 35.44 avg5
lolconsistency
Skewb: (5.72), (13.64), 9.25, 7.66, 8.29 = 8.40 avg5
noice 
2BLD: 2:39.71, DNF, 56.69 = DNF mean, 56.69 best single
lolconsistency, but I have a 12.xx single already
Mirror Blocks: 59.57, (1:15.81), (50.16), 56.33, 1:05.27 = 1:00.39 avg5
not even sub1 vbj


----------



## DanpHan (Jan 18, 2016)

3x3 R1: 9.42, 8.78, 11.60, (12.20), (7.59) = 9.93

absolute garbage ;-;


----------



## Joel2274 (Jan 18, 2016)

3x3 (first entry)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-17
*avg of 5: 24.063*

Time List:
1. 23.173 B D2 L2 F' L2 F2 D2 L2 B' L2 U2 L' B2 F' L' U R2 U' L' R' 
2. 26.221 D' F2 U' L2 U B2 R2 D B2 D L R' D' F R' B' F2 U B2 D2 
3. (21.829) L2 B2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 D2 F2 R2 U' R F' L B D2 R U' B' D2 L2 
4. (26.461) L2 B' R2 F2 R2 B' D2 L2 U2 L' B U' F2 D' F' D2 F U F2 
5. 22.795 F2 U' B2 F2 D' R2 B2 D U' B2 U' F' L2 F R' U2 R2 D R2 F R'

Not to shabby for me. (everyone be lookin at my times and be like, wow...that guy sucks)


----------



## Joel2274 (Jan 18, 2016)

3x3 (first entry)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-17
*avg of 5: 24.063*

Time List:
1. 23.173 B D2 L2 F' L2 F2 D2 L2 B' L2 U2 L' B2 F' L' U R2 U' L' R' 
2. 26.221 D' F2 U' L2 U B2 R2 D B2 D L R' D' F R' B' F2 U B2 D2 
3. (21.829) L2 B2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 D2 F2 R2 U' R F' L B D2 R U' B' D2 L2 
4. (26.461) L2 B' R2 F2 R2 B' D2 L2 U2 L' B U' F2 D' F' D2 F U F2 
5. 22.795 F2 U' B2 F2 D' R2 B2 D U' B2 U' F' L2 F R' U2 R2 D R2 F R'

Not to shabby for me. (everyone be lookin at my times and be like, wow...that guy sucks)

By the way, I will be participating in 3 more events soon. I have a 2x2 coming in the mail soon and will blindfold that and my 3x3. (3x3 is mainly going to be practice because right now I can only get like 1/10 successful 3bld solves, but 2x2 will be easy)


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 18, 2016)

So apparently Justin got banned. Unless it's only a couple days or something, either this will die or someone will need to take over.


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 18, 2016)

penguinz7 said:


> So apparently Justin got banned. Unless it's only a couple days or something, either this will die or someone will need to take over.



Was going to post this, but yeah. Rip Justin. I'll take over fam don't worry ;~;


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 18, 2016)

sorry for double post, but Justin asked me to continue this
also it's a 2 week ban according to his webpage
3x3, 2x2 and Pyra r1 are all over nao. When Justin gets the results on the webpage, I'll announce who made it to r2 of each event.
I guess I'll also post scrambles then lol


----------



## WACWCA (Jan 18, 2016)

whyd he get banned? did i miss something


----------



## Joel2274 (Jan 18, 2016)

Well that's dandy. Right when I started competing. (also, sorry for those identical posts, I tried to edit the first post but it made me repost instead)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 18, 2016)

555: 1:53.13, 1:56.42, 1:49.89, (1:46.99), (2:09.97) = 1:53.15

Well I got a 14.91 3x3 avg but I was late


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 18, 2016)

Well I think all the results are up.
3x3:
DanpHan, rodrigoguitar, JustinLolCuber, WACWCA, penguinz7
2x2:
WACWCA, pyr14, JustinLolCuber, YouCubing
Pyra:
penguinz7, pyr14, YouCubing

*All other 1 round events (4x4, 5x5, 2BLD, 3BLD, 4BLD, MBLD, Skewb and Mirrorblocks) are open until the end of the comp (Jan 21st).*


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 18, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> Well I think all the results are up.
> 3x3:
> DanpHan, rodrigoguitar, JustinLolCuber, WACWCA, penguinz7
> 2x2:
> ...



Scrambles please.


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 18, 2016)

penguinz7 said:


> Scrambles please.



I have a question.
How did I forget that?
Sorry.

3x3 R2:


Spoiler



1. F2 R D2 R2 F2 D2 R' B2 L' D L' R D' B L R B D' R 
2. B2 L' D' L2 B2 L B' U R2 U2 F' L2 U2 F' U2 F U2 F2 L2 
3. U2 L' D2 R U2 R' D2 L2 B2 U2 F' U2 L2 D' F' D2 L2 F2 R2 D' 
4. L B' R2 U2 B' R2 F' D2 F U2 R2 D' U L B2 R2 U' L' D2 F' 
5. L2 B' R2 F D2 F2 L2 R2 F2 D' L B U L2 D2 F U' R2 B'


2x2 R2:


Spoiler



1. F' R F U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U'
2. U' R2 U R2 U' F' R U2 R' U'
3. R2 F' U' R2 U' R U F' U 
4. U2 F' R2 F' R U' R2 F' U'
5. F R' U2 R U F2 R2 F' R


Pyra R2:


Spoiler



1. R' U' L' R B' U' L R' l u' 
2. U L' R L R U' L' R u 
3. U' R B' L' B' R' U B' r' u' 
4. U' L' B R' B R L B' R r b 
5. U R' B' R B U B' R l r b' u


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 19, 2016)

3x3 R2
15, 15.96, 14.37, (12.9), (17.64) = 15.11
boo

Pyra R2
3.96, 3.65, (+5.97), 4.73, (3.63) = 4.11


Spoiler: Pyra scramble spoiler



Second solve fail, should have been low 2/high 1. Huge lockup.


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 19, 2016)

My time has come
2x2: 5.46, (7.25), (4.81), 5.63, 6.16 = 5.75
skidoobedop eww
Pyra: 4.78, 4.73, 5.94, 6.94, 7.47 = 5.88
lol das good

oll righty that's a wrap for me


----------



## WACWCA (Jan 19, 2016)

3x3 avg of 5: 12.364

Time List:
1. (15.175) 
2. 13.195 
3. 11.464 
4. (11.229) 
5. 12.432 
2x2 avg of 5: 2.439

Time List:
1. (2.820) 
2. 2.371 
3. (2.359) 
4. 2.399 
5. 2.546


----------



## Joel2274 (Jan 19, 2016)

Since I didn't make it to the 3x3 round 2, can I not compete in it or can I just do it anyway and point out that I didn't make it?


----------



## DanpHan (Jan 20, 2016)

3x3 R2: (7.95), (10.02), 8.65, 8.81, 8.25 = *8.57*

so much better, but still meh


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 20, 2016)

*pooodiums yeahhhhh *

Thing is over, rip Justin
Podiums:


Spoiler



3x3:


Spoiler



DanpHan
JustinLolCuber
WACWCA


4x4:


Spoiler



rodrigoguitar
penguinz7
ViliusRibinskas


5x5:


Spoiler



Ordway Persyn
YouCubing
ViliusRibinskas


2x2:


Spoiler



WACWCA
JustinLolCuber
YouCubing


Pyra:


Spoiler



penguinz7
YouCubing
lololololololololololololololol


OH:


Spoiler



rodrigoguitar
penguinz7
YouCubing


Skewb:


Spoiler



rodrigoguitar
ViliusRibinskas
YouCubing


2BLD:


Spoiler



ViliusRibinskas
YouCubing
penguinz7


3BLD:


Spoiler



rodrigoguitar
penguinz7
:/


4BLD:


Spoiler



rodrigoguitar
LOL
NO ONE ELSE DID 4BLD ROFLLLLLLL


MBLD:


Spoiler



penguinz7
xD
his comment was correct


M Blks:


Spoiler



YouCubing (yaaaaaay)
penguinz7
JustinLolCuber


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 20, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> Thing is over, rip Justin
> Podiums:
> 
> 
> ...



If you're going to do this, can you please do it correctly.. It's not supposed to be over until tomorrow. I really appreciate that you are doing it, but I still have to do 4BLD..

Edit: You should also post peoples times, not just ranks.

Edit2: You also missed my 5x5 times.. *sigh*..

Edit3: If you don't want to redo it, I will.


----------



## Joel2274 (Jan 26, 2016)

So is this thing dead or what?


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jan 26, 2016)

Joel2274 said:


> So is this thing dead or what?



This (2nd) competition ended, the 3rd one if probably going to be next week


----------



## WACWCA (Jan 26, 2016)

does anyone know why justin was banned?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Feb 1, 2016)

oh lookie dare im bake

so uhh yeah just to clarify:
This competition is over. The next one might not be for a while, probably 3 weeks from now. penguinz7's 5x5 times were entered btw.


----------

